# Making heart shaped cheesecake



## rhueless (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey this year for Feb.14 I thought it would be fun to try something new.

I want to make heart shaped cheesecakes, coated in a chocolate ganache. I've tried making cheesecake bars before and just cutting out heart shapes, but I found seperating them off the pan painful.

This year I have a silicone pan with heart shaped molds. I thought I would try several methods, like putting muslim cloth into the mold then pressing a cheesecake mixture straight in, or rolling pate sucree reeaaly thin and wrapping the edges of the pastry right around the cheescake. Anyone out there have any suggestions on how I can make my dreams of small heart shaped cheesecakes come true without resorting to a spring form pan?

(Good recipes's are simple, fun recipes take work)


----------



## myron (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't believe I'd try lining the silicone pan. I'd expect the impression of the material used to line the pan would affect the appearance of the cheesecake's exterior. I'm assuming this is NOT a "no bake" cheesecake. Using a spring form pan eliminates the need to invert the prepared dessert to remove it from the pan. With a silicone pan you'd have to expect to invert the finished cheesecake then invert it once more to place it on a serving platter. That's a lot of activity for a delicate cheesecake. But it's worth a try. Because silicone pans aren't lubricated (most of the instructions I've read for them advise against using non-stick sprays, etc.) I might try using a graham cracker crust in place before adding the cheesecake mixture for baking. You've got enough time between now and Feb. 14th. Give it a try. You may have a wreck but don't let that stop you.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

I have done one heart shaped cheesecake before. I just have a metal cake pan shaped as a heart. I lined the bottom of the cake pan with parchment paper(cut into the heart shape)...put the grahm cracker crust down on that(little butter below the crust, just a little). Then I put my batter in and cooked...it poped out nice and looked beautiful...

Good question...is this a bake or no bake? A no bake would be hard to get out and not mess up when using a normal cake pan...

Robert
www.chocolateguild.com


----------



## rhueless (Jan 30, 2007)

Well in answer to your questions the cheesecake is definitly going to not be non-bake.
I actually did just make a cheesecake on a flat cookie pan last year, however I found trying to cut the cheesecake into heart shape's and move them without breaking them very difficult.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Trot off to a Bakery supply store and get heart shaped rings. Basically just a strip of alum or s/s bent into a heart shape, no bottom. Lay this on a flat sheet pan, add your prepared bottom. When cold slide a cake base underneath it, take it off the pan, run a paring knife around the ring, and lift the ring off.

If you're going to go through all this trouble I really want to suggest that you do a baked or a poached version. Huge difference that is appreciated by most everybody.


----------



## skwilliams (Sep 25, 2007)

I was just wondering if the silicone hearts worked for your cheesecakes? I was hoping to give that a try to use for my wedding.


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Indeed  I've not had much problem cutting "shapes" from baked cheesecake, as long as it's relatively shallow cake (sheetpan, as opposed to cake pan depth) and thoroughly refridgerated.....dip the cutter in hot H2O, cut, and remove scraps from around the outside of cutter before trying to move it. Granted, there's waste involved, but ..... depends on how much one wants to sacrifice to achieve desired results.
I have no experience with "no bake" cheesecake, so.....dunno what else to say . Ganache coated heart-shaped cheesecake sounds quite nice


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Use a heart shaped pan. To get it out, first run your paring knife around the edge to release, then warm the bottom over an open flame. Run the knife again. Tip it over onto a safe surface. Check for metal shavings.


----------



## agordon (Jan 22, 2011)

When cutting up a sheet pan cheese cake what are you using for a heart shaped cutter--source, make.. I would like to make 100-200 small heart shaped(mini) cheesecakes.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I am making about 100 heart shaped cheesecakes (cappuccino with Oreo cookie crumb crusts) coated in White Chocolate Ganache this Valentines day.

I have several sizes of Wilton's cutters (concentric sizes in their own box).

I will make a 1/2 sheet pan size cake and cut them out with the heart shaped cutters.

I've never had a problem with them coming apart.

I think that maybe the problem lies with the cheesecake recipe being used.

Not all recipes are equal. Some are more delicate than others.

The usual recipe calls for cream cheese, eggs, vanilla, and sugar.

This creates a very dense cake, but if it is baked too long or too short it will come out with varying degrees of texture.

After experimenting I found that the addition of sour cream and flour helps the consistency when I go to cut them.

I also use a pan of warm water in which I dip the cutter in before each cut.

That way the heart justs pops out each time.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The flour in Chefross's version is the key. Shirley Corriher talks about this and cracking in her Cookwise book and probably again in Bakewise. But it will also give the structure for the cutting of shapes.

I think the flour can impair the flavor somewhat, but most people don't pay that much attention. In this case, shape trumps flavor I think.


----------

